# What breed would be best



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi all, I have a 14 month old gs male, I am thinking about getting a second puppy, would a husky get on with a intect male or would another german shepherd be best, plus I'm not sure on a male or female, I have no intention of changing him at all he will stay intact ( I'm not planning to use him to bred either) he is laid back and training is great he loves it and is very good with all dogs, even if they don't like him very much. I work from home so leaving them won't be a problem and I can spend enough time training and walking. Any advice would be great.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

How exciting. If you have a relationship with a good breeder, have already raised a GSD puppy, have a well trained GSD to act as a role model, then another GSD seems like the way to go.

I would wait until he's closer to two. Make sure your recall, stays and door manners are rock solid. Work on any bad habits now so he doesn't teach them to the pup.

We have a 15 month old girl now and are on the list with our breeder to get a male next spring from the same dame and different sire.

Good luck


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

@drparker I didn't know you were in line for another pup, Congrats!

OP, there's never a better choice than another GSD if you love them, they're the best. Do you have enough time, energy, money and room in your house/life? I'm sure you're thinking it all through as there's a lot of things that are easier with two dogs and a few that are more challenging.

There are a number of different "Huskies" but if you mean Siberians, I'd take a pass; stunning looking dogs that are hard to keep from running off imo. Then there are Malamutes and Samoyeds etc


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> How exciting. If you have a relationship with a good breeder, have already raised a GSD puppy, have a well trained GSD to act as a role model, then another GSD seems like the way to go.
> 
> I would wait until he's closer to two. Make sure your recall, stays and door manners are rock solid. Work on any bad habits now so he doesn't teach them to the pup.
> 
> ...





WNGD said:


> @drparker I didn't know you were in line for another pup, Congrats!
> 
> OP, there's never a better choice than another GSD if you love them, they're the best. Do you have enough time, energy, money and room in your house/life? I'm sure you're thinking it all through as there's a lot of things that are easier with two dogs and a few that are more challenging.
> 
> There are a number of different "Huskies" but if you mean Siberians, I'd take a pass; stunning looking dogs that are hard to keep from running off imo. Then there are Malamutes and Samoyeds etc



My son wants husky, my choice is gsd if I would have loads if I could.
I've grown up with them and my first was max when I was 7, he was the size of me but I trained him and he was perfect, I had another he was a challenge but lots of fun, soon settled down with work.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

I see many people living around me with Huskies, they walk them daily but do not let them off the lead for a run. Once a week, they will hire a secure filed and let the dogs have a good run, the reason is because when a Husky runs, they run and run and run and run, and you end up running after them.

I would choose another GSD but wait until your current dog is over the age of 2 years, for me personally, I prefer a 4 year age gap. If you decide on a Husky, I would speak to breeders and owners and ask them what owning a Husky entails.

Good luck and pictures of current dog and future pup, please.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Huskies are nothing like German Shepherds regarding their genetic traits and personalities.They are the opposite of aloof and biddable as a general rule.Friendly and don't understand why they should listen to you,lol!Even leash training is a struggle. Research carefully before you make a decision


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What is your son's (age?) reason to choose a Husky?


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> What is your son's (age?) reason to choose a Husky?


My son is 20, I chose to have german shepherd, my husband wanted a jack Russell and my son has always wanted a husky, I don't know the reason really, but I always think they will be a part of my family even after the kids leave, so although I would like to get one my son wants it me that will train, walk and love it even when they have there own family.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Does your son like to skateboard?? I was biking a trial, one of the 'Rail to Trail' paved trails in a city I use to live in, and 2 people were on 'sleds on wheels', with one husky each pulling them. I thought, "What a great idea". If you get a husky, have one of these:


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Huskies are nothing like German Shepherds regarding their genetic traits and personalities.They are the opposite of aloof and biddable as a general rule.Friendly and don't understand why they should listen to you,lol!Even leash training is a struggle. Research carefully before you make a decision


That is what I thought. I know nothing about huskys really. Ah think I will get a second gsd. I like the fact I don't need him on a lead, and if I tell him to wait he will still be there. He loves learning. Thanks for your advice


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

Honey Maid said:


> Does your son like to skateboard?? I was biking a trial, one of the 'Rail to Trail' paved trails in a city I use to live in, and 2 people were on 'sleds on wheels', with one husky each pulling them. I thought, "What a great idea". If you get a husky, have one of these:


That is a wonderful idea,


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> How exciting. If you have a relationship with a good breeder, have already raised a GSD puppy, have a well trained GSD to act as a role model, then another GSD seems like the way to go.
> 
> I would wait until he's closer to two. Make sure your recall, stays and door manners are rock solid. Work on any bad habits now so he doesn't teach them to the pup.
> 
> ...


Your getting new puppy, that's great. And your advice is great, what made you choose to get a male next? That's what I'm not sure on. With me intending to keep him intact, I don't want pups ( I wouldn't be able to let them go  but I understand they have to be older to get her done


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

Gwyllgi said:


> I see many people living around me with Huskies, they walk them daily but do not let them off the lead for a run. Once a week, they will hire a secure filed and let the dogs have a good run, the reason is because when a Husky runs, they run and run and run and run, and you end up running after them.
> 
> I would choose another GSD but wait until your current dog is over the age of 2 years, for me personally, I prefer a 4 year age gap. If you decide on a Husky, I would speak to breeders and owners and ask them what owning a Husky entails.
> 
> Good luck and pictures of current dog and future pup, please.


That's what I would be worries about, I know one person with a husky but he isn't very friendly so wasn't sure how they are with other dogs as he doesn't like them, but I didn't know if that was because of not being socialised properly or something else. This is my boy.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

If I’m getting a dog that I’m going to be responsible for, it’s going to be a dog I like and want. I definitely wouldn’t get a dog I didn’t like. Thr first thing I would do is see if I even like huskies. I wouldn’t make this decision based on your son’s preferences, especially if he isn’t going to be living with the dog. As for the what sex, it’s usually easier to have opposite sexes. I’ve been much better off with the male-male pairs I’ve had than the female-female pair I had.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

20 year olds....... 🥴. Get a dog you like when yours is about 3 years old. Forget all these promises from semi-adult kids. Their lives change constantly. It's how I ended up taking care of my daughter's college bunnies for three years. "Oh mom, I am picking them up by Christmas. Make sure you bring them inside on hot days and watch the dogs". Sure. I adopted them out after three years,


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> 20 year olds....... 🥴. Get a dog you like when yours is about 3 years old. Forget all these promises from semi-adult kids. Their lives change constantly. It's how I ended up taking care of my daughter's college bunnies for three years. "Oh mom, I am picking them up by Christmas. Make sure you bring them inside on hot days and watch the dogs". Sure. I adopted them out after three years,


 😄 that's why I will get what I want, that's why we have a gs now. 


Bearshandler said:


> If I’m getting a dog that I’m going to be responsible for, it’s going to be a dog I like and want. I definitely wouldn’t get a dog I didn’t like. Thr first thing I would do is see if I even like huskies. I wouldn’t make this decision based on your son’s preferences, especially if he isn’t going to be living with the dog. As for the what sex, it’s usually easier to have opposite sexes. I’ve been much better off with the male-male pairs I’ve had than the female-female pair I had.


Thanks, I like Huskies but I don't think they are right for me to be honest, not as I will be the one with them both all the time.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

M234 said:


> 😄 that's why I will get what I want, that's why we have a gs now.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I like Huskies but I don't think they are right for me to be honest, not as I will be the one with them both all the time.


Good decision! When your son is out of the house, on his own, more mature, and hopefully, has a job where he can properly care for a dog, THEN he can get a dog of his choice.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. Get the dog you want for the next 12-13 years. In that time your son will be in his 30s, established somewhere and have his own husky. The only time I would let my children pick a dog for me is when I’m old enough that the dog will outlive me and they will be responsible for it. Even when my children were young, “their” dogs were mine. I trained them, fed them took care of them because my children were too busy.

Huskies are beautiful but very different from our breed. One neighbor from another block had a pack and walked them six hours a day. Literally. They took turns pulling a cart. She wasn’t friendly so I never found out but it looked like they were in training for a sport. She moved away and I don’t see her anymore. A retired neighbor has two male littermates. They are smaller than GSDs, he gets them out twice a day and the rest of the time they watch the street and bark. It looks like they are under exercised or bored.


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> I agree with everyone else. Get the dog you want for the next 12-13 years. In that time your son will be in his 30s, established somewhere and have his own husky. The only time I would let my children pick a dog for me is when I’m old enough that the dog will outlive me and they will be responsible for it. Even when my children were young, “their” dogs were mine. I trained them, fed them took care of them because my children were too busy.
> 
> Huskies are beautiful but very different from our breed. One neighbor from another block had a pack and walked them six hours a day. Literally. They took turns pulling a cart. She wasn’t friendly so I never found out but it looked like they were in training for a sport. She moved away and I don’t see her anymore. A retired neighbor has two male littermates. They are smaller than GSDs, he gets them out twice a day and the rest of the time they watch the street and bark. It looks like they are under exercised or bored.


Thanks, I wasn't going to let him decide what dog I got, I love german shepherd they are just lovely smart and even my last one when he ate through my mattress because he was scared, didn't change my mind ( long story) but I agree gsd will always be my first choice of dog. And my son can get his own when he has his own house and time to work with them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

We don’t mind if you share the mattress story. We always like a good story that makes us feel like our dogs are better behaved than someone else’s. Mine never ate a mattress but one ripped a couch and another destroyed a nice backpack style case.


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> We don’t mind if you share the mattress story. We always like a good story that makes us feel like our dogs are better behaved than someone else’s. Mine never ate a mattress but one ripped a couch and another destroyed a nice backpack style case.


Oh dear, 
He was around 6 months and got a new sugar off the side and mixed with a bottle of blackcurrant into a nice paste and rolled in it until he was purple and sticky. Then when he was around 9 months he got upstairs and shut himself in my bedroom ( I had fire doors at the time with chain so door shut.) He knocked the door stop out of the way and ate a big whole in my brand-new mattress on my bed. He then hid under the bed until I could talk him down, I sat there for around an hour talking to him.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

M234 said:


> Your getting new puppy, that's great. And your advice is great, what made you choose to get a male next? That's what I'm not sure on. With me intending to keep him intact, I don't want pups ( I wouldn't be able to let them go  but I understand they have to be older to get her done


You should search "same sex aggression", I don't think two boys are as bad as two females. 


Bitches mean Stiches.


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> You should search "same sex aggression", I don't think two boys are as bad as two females.
> 
> 
> Bitches mean Stiches.


I will thank you


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

M234 said:


> Oh dear,
> He was around 6 months and got a new sugar off the side and mixed with a bottle of blackcurrant into a nice paste and rolled in it until he was purple and sticky. Then when he was around 9 months he got upstairs and shut himself in my bedroom ( I had fire doors at the time with chain so door shut.) He knocked the door stop out of the way and ate a big whole in my brand-new mattress on my bed. He then hid under the bed until I could talk him down, I sat there for around an hour talking to him.


Did you hear noises? When I hear thumping in another room, I always run in immediately to find out what they are banging around.


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Did you hear noises? When I hear thumping in another room, I always run in immediately to find out what they are banging around.


I was shopping my husband forgot to crate him, when he went to work

And the second time we had an emergency with my mother in law, and just put the baby gate at the bottom of the stairs at let him have the ground floor, with kitchen door shut this time, he opened it. Both were my fault really. 

But lesson learned.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't know as much about huskies, but did have a malamute in the past and believe it is the same for huskies that, although nordic dogs are bred to run in sleds, I know that mals can be VERY same sex aggressive (mine tried to kill my GSD .. I eventually rehomed the female Mal ... my then husband had wanted a husky/mal).


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

Galathiel said:


> I don't know as much about huskies, but did have a malamute in the past and believe it is the same for huskies that, although nordic dogs are bred to run in sleds, I know that mals can be VERY same sex aggressive (mine tried to kill my GSD .. I eventually rehomed the female Mal ... my then husband had wanted a husky/mal).


That's what I was afraid of, I see husky as more running dogs, maybe that's not the right way to put it but I personally think ( and no offence to people that have one) I think they are for cold weather, in England it just rains really lol but the little heat we get I think it's to hot. I don't know they are cute but I think my first love will always be gsd.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

M234 said:


> I don't know they are cute but I think my first love will always be gsd.


 So go with a GSD! Easy Peacy


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> So go with a GSD! Easy Peacy


Yeah I think I already made up my mind before asking.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

A petential 'compromise' with your son could be a long coated german shepherd


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Dunkirk said:


> A petential 'compromise' with your son could be a long coated german shepherd


Or a white one?


----------



## M234 (Oct 3, 2021)

Could do, white ones are lovely


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> So go with a GSD! Easy Peacy


yes, the most interesting thing I find about the breed, is they all recognize each other, even as complete strangers. they know it's another one of them, at least all the GSDs I've handled seem to do that. much dif than say a Shih Tzu, who barely recognizes itself as a dog, let alone another one of its breed. I had one GSD that even knew the difference between an owned dog on the street and one that's not (by the absence of a lead connected to a human). The former a threat and the latter a pal. He went bonkers when he saw a GSD on a lead... his excitement over that was always a bit unruly; he just had to sniff GSD butt! But the point, I DO think they prefer each other when at home, or abroad.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Huskies are ideal for people who sled them. And you are correct, they are cold weather running dogs.
Ask @Saphire , she had them, showed them and did sled them, for years.


----------

